
Your Guide to the Crowdsourced Workforce - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/crowdsourced_workforce_guide.php
======
izak30
Quick question on the legality of this: Say you hold a contest (cash or
prize). Who owns the entries that are used? Who owns the entries that aren't
used? Can you stipulate that you will only take entries under certain
licensing? (CC or MIT or some-such)?

It seems like a very grey area.

~~~
catone
Generally, whenever I have held a design contest in the past I have made sure
to specify in the terms (as a contest holder) that I would only claim rights
to the winning design. I would make sure to have the winning designer sign a
copyright release.

I'd also ask that because designs used my trademark or IP that if designers
included a losing entry in their portfolio they should label it as "designed
on spec" to avoid looking as if they had a working relationship with my
company. If they wanted to sell the design as a pre-made logo, template, etc.
I asked that they altered it slightly to make it more generic if it included
my company name (i.e., from "Joe's Diner" to "Moe's Diner" or something).

Every contest site might have a different way of dealing with this sort of
thing, though. I'd check their TOS.

